# Пожалуйста, помогите оценить баян



## Jabberwoke (29 Сен 2010)

Инструмент в хорошем состоянии, после ремонта. Есть футляр. Когда покупали (в 1998 году), в комиссионке, на ценнике было написано, что сделан по индивидуальному заказу.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Сен 2010)

Инструмент этот никогда не был заказным.Обычный тульский кусковой ширпотреб.Выпускался в 80-90 -е годы.Правая клавиатура , как правило туговата и стучит, да и весит он прилично.При игре на тутти (он трехголосный)левую очень плохо слышно.Может быть и найдется любитель его купить,но для чего-либо серьезного этот инструмент не годится.Лет30 назад у меня на работе был такой -воспоминания не самые радужные.


----------



## MAN (30 Сен 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Может быть и найдется любитель его купить,но для чего-либо серьезного этот инструмент не годится.


 Наверное это правильное мнение. Вот, например, я как раз любитель и приобрёл себе, как я понимаю, примерно аналогичного класса баян - "Агат" Кировской ф-ки (он у меня на аватаре). Тоже серийный образец, трёхголосный (7 регистров справа), кусковой, с ломаной декой, готово-выборный. Только пятирядный. Мне, как любителю, для домашнего музицирования такого инструмента "выше крыши" - доволен по уши и звучанием и всем остальным, хотя для проф. использования малопригоден (об этом мне и сам продавец - профессиональный баянист говорил). Мой баян тоже был после кап. ремонта и настройки. Купил его в декабре прошлого года за 37 тыс.р.


----------



## Jabberwoke (30 Сен 2010)

То есть максимальная цена такому инструменту вместе с футляром - тысяч 10-15 рублей, я правильно понимаю?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Сен 2010)

Думаю ,что 15-20 с торгом.Зависит от региона и спроса, ну и состояния самого инструмента ,естественно.


----------



## MAN (30 Сен 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Думаю ,что 15-20 с торгом.


Игорь Николаевич, то есть Вы хотите сказать, что я за "Агат" вдвое переплатил? Или что он вдвое лучше "Тулы 302"?

Jabberwoke, не спешите. Я бы на Вашем месте подождал что скажет zet10 или напрямую ему вопрос задал. Для информации к размышлению: как раз тогда, когда я купил свой "Агат" (около 9 месяцев назад) у него в магазине с ценником в 15 тыс. б/у "Этюд" стоял, а рядом такой же "Этюд", но новый - уже за 30 или даже 35 тыс. (сейчас не помню точно). А "Этюд", если Вы вдруг не в курсе, - двухголосный готовый ученический тульский баянчик самого начального уровня.


----------



## SibBayan (30 Сен 2010)

Новый "Этюд" с фабрики с накруткой стоит 25 тыс. Конечно, можно и больше накрутить. Иногда с удивлением узнаём, по какой цене выставлены полученные нами баяны, а ведь эти магазины даже не вкладывают в инструменты--мы стараемся с такими магазинами не работать.


----------



## Старков (30 Сен 2010)

Был на выставке в Сокольниках "Музыка Москва". Тульская гармонь тоже участвовала,поиграл на трехголосном баяне по типу того,что Пользователь продает.Звучание намного лучше,чем в 80-90е гг. Теперь он пятирядный,7 регистров,кусковой конечно,и цена современная 160тыс. Хотя рядом была компания "Музпром",вся какая-то засекреченая,где делают,кто делает? Черт ногу сломит.Стоял образец двухголосный за 160тыс,сказали -цельнопланочный,трехрядный,без выборки. Поиграл...Вообще "никакой"... Представлены были также Fantini,поиграл...Не понравилось,нет "мяса". Одним словом "мыльницы",но цены заоблачные


----------



## Новиков Игорь (30 Сен 2010)

Агат поинтереснее будет,хотя, конечно Рубин в нем живет. Я считаю,что тысяч 30-35 ( учитываю наши реалии) ,он стоит.Да,новый Этюд стоит 30 тысяч и это отвратительный инструмент,но на него есть какой-никакой спрос.Детки идут в музыкальную школу-им нужен ученический баян.Тула 302 под эти цели не подходит.Я играл на таком инструменте (новом)- можно сравнить с очень дубовым Рубином ,но с регистрами,из которых только и на двух можно было ,что-либо извлечь,о технике надо сразу забыть.Не думаю,что 20-30 летний инструмент лучше. Мне позже попадались 3-4 инструмента (не помню) - все такие же! Да ,кстати, я в курсе ,всех московских цен на баяны и аккордеоны.По крайней мере нижнего и среднего ценового диапазона.


----------



## Jabberwoke (1 Окт 2010)

Простите мне мою неосведомленность, за моими плечами лишь музыкальная школа, но что значит "кусковой", "цельнопланочный"? Как определить, какого вида механика у моего инструмента?


----------



## MAN (1 Окт 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Агат поинтереснее будет,хотя, конечно Рубин в нем живет. Я считаю,что тысяч 30-35 ( учитываю наши реалии) ,он стоит.


 Спасибо за ответ, Игорь Николаевич!
Извините, это уже оффтоп, наверное, но очень уж хочется рассказать. Я когда новый (вернее сказать другой) баян себе приобрести решил (старый "Мелодия" г. Киров устраивать перестал, да и слишком изношенный был уже), метался в выборе между новыми "Тула 209" и "ОВК Мелодия" (хотелось ещё и с пятирядной клавиатурой заодно познакомиться) и, как раз-таки, б/у "Рубином" (увеличенный диапазон и выборка тоже представляли немалый интерес, хотя я и только любитель). Тут вот возьми и подвернись мне в интернете объявление о продаже в Москве этого "Агата". Единственное, кстати сказать, среди множества Грандин, Роял Стандартов и тех же Рубинов и прочего. А тут тебе (мне, то есть) и пять рядов и диапазон от "соль" до "соль" и выборка - всё в "одном флаконе", да ещё и регистры, ломаная дека! Состояние отличное, звук мне, слаще морковки ничего не пробовавшему, вообще просто чудесным показался, цена устроила (новый "ОВК", например, не намного дешевле получался). Да я о таком и не мечтал тогда даже! Размеры и вес мне "по барабану" - дядька я взрослый и не маленький, да и таскать его мне никуда не нужно - только дома для себя играю. Вобщем, долго думать не пришлось. Скоро год как купил - не пожалел ни разу. Только родные кнопки на правой (стояли все белые, а мне на "слепой" клавиатуре ориентироваться тяжко) заменил на "юпитеровские" чёрно-белые.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Окт 2010)

Я рад за вас, и удачи вам в освоении инструмента,особенно выборки.Посмотрите Детские сюиты В.Золотарева - там можно найти пьески с минимумом выборки, в сочетании с тембрами в правой , звучит хорошо.


----------



## MAN (1 Окт 2010)

Jabberwoke писал:


> что значит "кусковой", "цельнопланочный"?


 Вы что же, с внутренним устройством баяна, выходит, вообще не знакомы что-ли? В ДМШ "матчасть" совсем не изучается? Вот не знал! Голосовые планки в язычковых инструментах бывают кусковые (на каждой отдельной маленькой планке наклёпано только по два язычка/голоса/: один, звучащий на расжим меха, второй - на сжим) и цельные (одна общая планка во всю длину резонатора). Количество цельных планок (если говорить о правой части инструмента) равняется количеству рядов клавиатуры (а у любого баяна их три - дополнительные не в счёт, даже если они есть), умноженному на голосность. Скажем, в Вашей "Туле 302", будь она цельнопланочной, должно было бы стоять в правом полукорпусе 3х3=9 цельных планок. Цельные планки, будучи сложнее в изготовлении и настройке и обладая значительным преимуществом в силе и качестве звучания перед кусковыми, применяются в инструментах высокого класса и, соответственно, дорогостоящих. Т.н. "заказные" инструменты, т.е. изготовленные по инд. заказам (но ценник из комиссионки здесь, извините, не показатель), - как раз из их числа.
Бывают ещё планки групповые (или секционные), но этот случай мы рассматривать не будем. Могут быть различные комбинации. Материал (металл), из которого изготовлены планки также может быть различным (как правило, дюралюминий или латунь). В дешёвых потоковых моделях используются только дюралевые кусковые планки.
P.S. Игорь Николаевич, спасибо за тёплые слова и хороший совет. Постараюсь им воспользоваться.


----------



## Jabberwoke (1 Окт 2010)

MAN писал:


> В ДМШ "матчасть" совсем не изучается


Там, где училась я, внутренняя конструкция инструмента совершенно не разбиралась, увы. Огромное спасибо за разъяснения. Мой отец занимается ремонтом аккордеонов и баянов, но он самоучка, поэтому таких вещей тоже не знал. Будем смотреть, что там внутри. Еще раз огромное спасибо.


----------



## MAN (1 Окт 2010)

Jabberwoke, для того, чтобы однозначно определить какие планки стоят в Вашем баяне (вдруг он и правда только на вид вполне стандартный, а внутри нет) надо отделить один из полукорпусов от меховой камеры, предварительно вытащив шпильки, да посмотреть - делов-то! Вот взгляните, если интересно, на фотографии моего баяна: http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/man-reg67/bajan--agat-?pg=1 Здесь и его "нутро" показано. Как видите, мой баян - 100% "кусковой".
Насчёт механики Ваш вопрос не вполне понятен. Что значит "какого вида"?

Jabberwoke писал:


> Мой отец занимается ремонтом аккордеонов и баянов, но он самоучка, поэтому таких вещей тоже не знал.


 А я кто по-вашему? Вы-то вот хоть школу музыкальную закончили, а я даже такой возможности не имел (деревенские детство и юность, знаете ли, в глухой провинции) 
P.S. А Вы, оказывается, дама! Вдвойне приятно помочь!


----------



## Jabberwoke (1 Окт 2010)

MAN писал:


> Насчёт механики Ваш вопрос не вполне понятен. Что значит "какого вида"?


я как раз имела в виду голосовые планки. Поняла свою ошибку.
Вот вечером посмотрим, что там внутри, все-таки таскать мне его тяжеловато: 12 кг все-таки 

Посмотрели мы на внутренности - обычный кусковой... Так что ничего в нем особенного нет. Серийный инструмент. Спасибо всем за помощь.


----------



## tatjanapatuk (18 Апр 2017)

Добрый вечер. Помогите оценить баян.


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2017)

*tatjanapatuk*,
для игры - ноль. Непригоден... Для антуража - можно что-то получить за него ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Апр 2017)

Да. Если там интересные потроха, можно отдать любителю или мастеру, распетрушить на запчасти. А корпус повесить на стенку. Хотя... Вот мы часто тут упоминаем про некий возможный интерес неких коллекционеров. А их живьём хоть кто-то  видел?  Походу, на одного любителя старых баянов придётся несколько тысяч таких вот инструментов, которые хозяева желают отдать или даже (!) продать. Но некому... 

Вот и получается: играть на них УЖЕ никто не станет, а чтобы сдать в музей- ЕЩЁ рано, надо лет триста обождать.

И ходят иногда среди продавцов некие стимулирующие байки: баян маршала Жукова, аккордеон из ставки Гитлера... 

Этот- американский. Значит- любимый баян маршала Монтгомери))...


----------

